# Comfortmaker RPJ II Furnace won't ignite



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a Comfortmaker RPJ II Furnace that was installed in 1994. This past winter I had problems with the burners staying lit. I cleaned the thermocoupler and it worked perfectly fine until now. The problem I'm having now is that the furnace won't even ignite. Could the coil be bad? I'm really not that familiar with furnaces so any input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## wilroy (Nov 6, 2004)

*I have the same problem!*



Unregistered said:


> I have a Comfortmaker RPJ II Furnace that was installed in 1994. This past winter I had problems with the burners staying lit. I cleaned the thermocoupler and it worked perfectly fine until now. The problem I'm having now is that the furnace won't even ignite. Could the coil be bad? I'm really not that familiar with furnaces so any input would be great. Thanks.


HELP -
My RPJ2 was installed in 92 and for some reason the burners will not ingnite. I turn off the electic to the unit, turned the gas off waited 5 minutes turned the gas back on and turned on the electric - nothing
Any ideas???


----------

